# Working 'Housewife'



## mutley (Nov 9, 2011)

Posting on behalf of a friend here in Abu Dhabi who has a Dubai Residence Visa. She is a 'Housewife' and her Visa states 'Not Allowed to Work'. My AD Visa states no such thing, is it because she is living in a different Emirate to where her Visa was issued? And would she be able to work or jump through hoops to get something sorted?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Its probably because it is a different EMirate. She would be able to work - she just needs a simple no objection certificate from her husband if she intends to stay on the husband's sponsorship and work. Her employer would need to provide the labour card.


----------

